# I would never let my wife ...



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

... drive for Uber or Lyft.
Never.

She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
WTF
Not a chance.

Claims she is bored, wants something to do. I got something for her to do ...
Why not volunteer at the library? Teach illiterate homeless offal how to read. 
Work at the homeless shelter ... pass out salve to alleviate the bugs.
Do a shift or two per week at the suicide hot line - talk to fellow Uber drivers.
Volunteer at the animal shelter - hose shit out of cages.

Do something that doesn't COST money and put her at risk.
I said no, I meant no. No.

Come on guys - agree with me.
You'd never let your wifey do that ... would you?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


Take her out with you and do Uber Eats together. Let her see what it's like having to deal with the people that we deal with every day.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I would send my wife if I wanted to get rid of her


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

like....i get where you're coming from but....

the more you tell someone they can't, psychologically they can't help themselves


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> like....i get where you're coming from but....
> 
> the more you tell someone they can't, psychologically they can't help themselves


Physically ... I can help her.
I SAID NO.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


How about during day time hours around businesses?

In 1800 trips I mostly did 5pm to 7pm and there wasnt any major concerns. I guess just being hit on but that can happen at the library ?.

Also if you say no, she has no choice?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Physically ... I can help her.
> I SAID NO.


my old manager said something to me i'd never forget. she could realistically not work for the rest of her life. her mom/dad is loaded (think prime minster level of a country loaded) and her husband makes great money doing gosh knows what.

she works because she wants to work.

it's fun (what she chose), she makes pocket money to spend--and most of all what she told me which i'd never forget...

as a woman you need to be able to create your own independence. it's great to have a partner who can help. But you should be able to generate your own $$, and have your own financial freedom...

married 25 years now, and they're still very much that cute annoying couple (he's like hella tall and she's barely 5' and he kisses the top of her head like awww).

she's moved back to her home country and he followed.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Claims she is bored, wants something to do.


Dude, your wife is "bored." Not a good sign. :coolio:
Check her phone for the rider app, she might be sneaking off with other Uber drivers.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Come on guys - agree with me.
> You'd never let your wifey do that ... would you?


As a former rideshare pro, I'd never encourage my wife to drive. But even as an old, traditional, married guy, I never attempt to control her decisions. We make choices together, but if she were hell bent, I'd ask for safety concessions out of love for her, and she'd probably agree to them out of love & respect for me. Thankfully, she was weirded out about strangers getting in our car when I was doing it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If you love your wife of course you wouldn't let her ?

Seriously I don't see the point of a marrage where each tells each other what they can't do. Not my thing to be told what to do.. I rather her to not do night shift after say 10 or 11, but if she really does, so be it. As a guy, if she says I can't do someting like work, well, I'm going to do it anyway. Always being gone away at work, understandably, may not be healthy for the relationship, of course.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

My wife is afraid to drive on the highway, or on roads she’s not familiar with, or at night. It’s not an issue for me.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wouldn’t let my wife or my gf drive. Too dangerous especially at night.


----------



## CorkyB (Mar 20, 2019)

Your alternate suggestions sound dreadful.
My husband wasn't thrilled when I said I wanted to drive for uber but he got okay with it. He installed a dash cam for me. I drive early in the morning, usually finished by 2:00 or so, Monday - Friday.
It's been 7 months now and I've found a great new job I'll be starting in a month but I really enjoy driving rideshare! I needed some adventure or something. 
Maybe you're afraid she'll like it and be good at it?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> My wife is afraid to drive on the highway, or on roads she's not familiar with, or at night. It's not an issue for me.


That's awesome Mr.Zen that you would be okay with your wife's choices.

My boss is the same when it comes to directions, driving. If we have a conference offsite she makes me drive all the way to work to pick her up first ?‍♀?.



RaleighUber said:


> As a former rideshare pro, I'd never encourage my wife to drive. But even as an old, traditional, married guy, I never attempt to control her decisions. We make choices together, but if she were hell bent, I'd ask for safety concessions out of love for her, and she'd probably agree to them out of love & respect for me. Thankfully, she was weirded out about strangers getting in our car when I was doing it.


You sound like a great husband! This is how a marriage should be.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


Yes, absolutely. Drive 'till the wheels fall off........would be my encouraging words to my ex-wife!?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Up her life insurance to a few mil. Recommend she drive at night. I'm not seeing a problem here. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Up her life insurance to a few mil. Recommend she drive at night. I'm not seeing a problem here. ?


You got your head on straight uber CRACK. Great thinking! ???


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

She asked me the same thing. I answered the same thing.
I mean... I would hit on my wife if she was my uber driver ?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


"Let" her? What are you, her warden? Her dad?


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Although I can't control what someone else wants to do, if they ask for my opinion about Uber, my answer is "HELL NO!". If you have a stable job, if you are already financially well off, if you're already retired and just want to relax, then in my opinion, driving for Uber will just ruin your happiness. You're exposed to all sorts of strangers who may or may not kill you, you are responsible if something bad happens during the trip (because we all know how Uber only covers its own ass and doesn't care about its drivers), you handle all the maintenance, gas, and extra costs, and worst of all, you get paid in cents. It's pretty much vehicular prostitution. There are all sorts of businesses and hobbies that can be done at home or other safe places if that's what someone is after. Uber driving at its current form, it's like a financial masochist's dream.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Featured? @Lissetti

Relocate to Advice forum?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Wife yes. Girlfriend Hell No!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Featured? @Lissetti


Yeah right.....so we can open our front door to this tomorrow?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah right.....so we can open our front door to this tomorrow?


You're right. We did have good positive discussion thus far though


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Wife yes. Girlfriend Hell No!


i'm amazed.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

CTK said:


> "Let" her? What are you, her warden? Her dad?


No... her partner.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


What if she didn't give a **** what you wanted


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


I think you're worried that your wife might pick up a young handsome pax that knows how to treat a woman and makes her feel like an independent woman.
OR
Your wife knows you've been getting some action with the college girls and she too wanted some action with the college guys.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

You might want to dress her in a burka too. Don't want some perv looking a her ankles.....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Good call @Lissetti.. I was only considering saftey angle.. theres a few other ways people look at it


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What if she didn't give a @@@@ what you wanted


Yeah. What if I could fly?

We are not talking about suppositions...


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Any woman willingly using the pigpen restroom....

There is just no unthinking that for me


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Any woman willingly using the pigpen restroom....
> 
> There is just no unthinking that for me


Yeah I could never do that. When I was new I left the queue after waiting over an hour because I wouldn't use those port-o-potties. I was about to, but a guy stopped me and warned me not to go in there ?


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

You guys are just filled with your own testosterone aren't you.

My wife and I have a partnership. We don't tell each other what we can and can't do. We discuss it, we take the pros and cons and if something makes sense we do it. It's not caveman law where I'm man, she woman, go make food.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Yeah I could never do that. When I was new I left the queue after waiting over an hour because I wouldn't use those port-o-potties. I was about to, but a guy stopped me and warned me not to go in there ?


I remember that thread ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I remember that thread ?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/bathroom-woes.331896/
It was my first featured thread only two weeks after joining. And then I kept getting more threads featured all summer ? Thanks @Lissetti!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/bathroom-woes.331896/
> It was my first featured thread only two weeks after joining. And then I kept getting more threads featured all summer ? Thanks @Lissetti!


You're a great writer. You format your stories well. People here love reading your posts. :thumbup:


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Think


IthurstwhenIP said:


> Any woman willingly using the pigpen restroom....
> 
> There is just no unthinking that for me


Think women drivers use piss cups?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Think women drivers use piss cups?


That could get very messy ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> That could get very messy ?


Honestly being able to piss anywhere is so convenient

If I had to find a bathroom it would be a massive hassle 
But I also drink water all day


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> It was my first featured thread only two weeks after joining. And then I kept getting more threads featured all summer ? Thanks @Lissetti!


My favorite line was in your original post:


ariel5466 said:


> I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there."


I picture you walking briskly toward portapottie. Only to stop in shock at the guy you see ahead...

I picture a guy with a look of sheer terror. Like his facial expression showed of a part of his soul torn away. His eyes starring off in the distance blankly. Like he was a solder in a war, who he was the only one who survived a complete wipe out of his platoon.

Guy says "don't do it!" Ariel turns and runs the oppisite way. The guy cries "please don't leave me!" Ariel gets in car and peals out of there.

?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Chorch said:


> No... her partner.


So you're frightened she'll partner up with Uber instead.
Wouldn't that be what's called an "abusive relationship"?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Honestly being able to piss anywhere is so convenient
> 
> If I had to find a bathroom it would be a massive hassle
> But I also drink water all day


I know, that's exactly what I was *****ing about in my "Bathroom woes" thread ?



doyousensehumor said:


> My favorite line was in your original post:
> 
> I picture you walking briskly toward portapottie. Only to stop in shock at the guy you see ahead...
> 
> ...


I described it this way:


ariel5466 said:


> But the dude who warned me at the staging lot, from the expression on his face and the tone of his voice it seemed like he was almost frightened of them. Like an old man warning you not to take the creepy path through the woods in a horror story. I don't even want to think about it, hence the reason I gave up my spot after waiting nearly an hour and a half.


But yours is much better ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Any woman willingly using the pigpen restroom....
> 
> There is just no unthinking that for me


What's a pigpen restroom?



ariel5466 said:


> That could get very messy ?


I was going to say . The pee would be on the carpet of the car . ??‍♀?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What's a pigpen restroom?


A major deterrent for drivers at an airport.
Seems to be a worldwide experience.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lowestformofwit said:


> A major deterrent for drivers at an airport.
> Seems to be a worldwide experience.


Sounds disgusting lol. If I drop someone of at the airport I just leave ✌


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The bathroom at the Philly airport will give you ptsd for a week. Possibly a bunch of other shit too.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I said no, I meant no. No.
> 
> Come on guys - agree with me.
> You'd never let your wifey do that ... would you?


Lol, what is this, 1819?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, what is this, 1819?


2019 ride-hail waiting lots' bathroom situation



Mkang14 said:


> What's a pigpen restroom?


Pigpen or lizzard lot = airport waiting lot

Probably buzzkill for unmentionable :whistling: :winking:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Lowestformofwit said:


> So you're frightened she'll partner up with Uber instead.
> Wouldn't that be what's called an "abusive relationship"?


????
I'm amazed by how extreme you took that.

Me: "I say no".
You: "so you mean death, dismember of the body, rape of every single piece of it and that you are going to eat it??"

Me: I just meant _no_.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Me: I just meant _no_.


Yes.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Yes.


I mean: if I don't want her to do something because I know consequences of it, I tell my wife "no". And that is not abuse.
She tells me "no" many more times. Is that abuse?

I'm going to sue her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


YOU are implying it is o.k. for you
But not your wife ?

I see " Trouble " in your future.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


U should step out of your cave and look around
Lots of changes the past 100 years
Women are working, Vote, have careers,
smoke and need men less


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> U should step out of your cave and look around
> Lots of changes the past 100 years
> Women are working, Vote, have careers,
> smoke and need men less


I understand where he is coming from. And I'm the same way.

Telling "no" to your wife about something you KNOW is not a good idea, doesn't mean you are going to slap her and throw her into a cave for a month so she can think of what she asked. It's just giving a VERY WELL BASED opinion.

I don't know the OP, but I'm sure he didn't murder his wife for asking if she should Uber. And I'm sure there was a conversation about it with her. Probably he didn't just say _no_ and left the room. That's how it was when I said _no_ to my wife about ubering too.

And again: my wife says _no_ to me many more times about many more things (like when I want to buy ice cream every.single.day).

If you can't be honest with your significant other......


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That's awesome Mr.Zen that you would be okay with your wife's choices.
> .


Well, I don't let her cut the grass. I let her one time, and she tripped over a retaining wall and fell onto the driveway. She put her arm out to break her fall, and broke her wrist. What that woman won't do to get out of yard work.........


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

OCJarvis said:


> You guys are just filled with your own testosterone aren't you.


Fortunately I am, yes!

Whose are you filled with? 

.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Well, I don't let her cut the grass. I let her one time, and she tripped over a retaining wall and fell onto the driveway. She put her arm out to break her fall, and broke her wrist. What that woman won't do to get out of yard work.........


Well Mrs. Zen sounds clumsy and adorable ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I think this is the first thread ive seen about a dude roasting his wife


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CTK said:


> "Let" her? What are you, her warden? Her dad?


Her husband.
And I said NO.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> What if she didn't give a @@@@ what you wanted


Then that would be a whole nuther problem.



Cold Fusion said:


> U should step out of your cave and look around
> Lots of changes the past 100 years
> Women are working, Vote, have careers,
> smoke and need men less


Some women do all of those things.
Some do less
Some do none.

My wife does most.
She works. She keeps my house clean, puts relatively good tasting food on the table, warms my bed. 
That is her job.
Eight days a week.

She votes but I make sure she votes the right way.
She smokes some of the best herb that N Cali has to offer.

Its not a bad life for her, 
but she needs me. 
In fact she can't live without me.
I tell her that all the time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> She votes but I make sure she votes the right way.


@UberBastid you never cease to amaze me ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Her husband.
> And I said NO.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I understand where he is coming from. And I'm the same way.
> 
> Telling "no" to your wife about something you KNOW is not a good idea, doesn't mean you are going to slap her and throw her into a cave for a month so she can think of what she asked. It's just giving a VERY WELL BASED opinion.
> 
> ...


Well, aren't _you_ cute ?



Chorch said:


> No... her partner.


Sounds like it ?



1.5xorbust said:


> I wouldn't let my wife or my gf drive. Too dangerous especially at night.


This archaic idea of marriage is astounding.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> My wife does most.
> She works. She keeps my house clean, puts relatively good tasting food on the table, warms my bed.
> That is her job.





UberBastid said:


> She votes but I make sure she votes the right way.





UberBastid said:


> Its not a bad life for her,
> but she needs me.
> In fact she can't live without me.
> I tell her that all the time.


Sounds like you have Consuela as your wife.










UberBastid said:


> That is her job.
> Eight days a week.


Does she works 25 hours a day, 13 months a year?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Her husband.
> And I said NO.
> 
> 
> ...


If that actually works for you, fine. But I know that if my husband was that controlling we would have a serious issue.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Her husband.
> And I said NO.
> 
> 
> ...


Respect that

All these feminists ****s wanna say otherwise but that's how it is a lot


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Respect that
> 
> All these feminists @@@@s wanna say otherwise but that's how it is a lot


Now why would you say that? Your suppose to be a nice guy ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Now why would you say that? Your suppose to be a nice guy ?


?

I mean **** the male feminists 
Not the true feminists

I mean, we love talking about strong independent women all the time but marriages tend to be what they are 
Especially if the guy makes good money
The wife's ends up being the full time house wife and part of her job is to take care of the husband 
Just like his job is to her

That's life isn't it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Now why would you say that? Your suppose to be a nice guy ?


This could just be a dominance thing unrelated to sexism. I know a couple in which the woman absolutely wears the trousers. She lets the man make small decisions, eg if he wants to choose the brand of butter they buy in the supermarket that's ok, but everything non-inconsequential is up to her.

One time I asked the guy why he let himself get pushed around like that and he just said, "that's my business". Ok...

Sometimes these relationships work, with one dominant and the other subservient. It does for them; they've been together around 20 years. ?‍♂


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Respect that
> 
> All these feminists @@@@s wanna say otherwise but that's how it is a lot


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> That's life isn't it


Not anymore it ain't.
Welcome to the 21st century ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This could just be a dominance thing unrelated to sexism. I know a couple in which the woman absolutely wears the trousers. She lets the man make small decisions, eg if he wants to choose the brand of butter they buy in the supermarket that's ok, but everything non-inconsequential is up to her.
> 
> One time I asked the guy why he let himself get pushed around like that and he just said, "that's my business". Ok...
> 
> Sometimes these relationships work, with one dominant and the other subservient. It does for them; they've been together around 20 years. ?‍♂


Right so.... that's just how it is in a lot of these cases ?



ariel5466 said:


> Not anymore it ain't.
> Welcome to the 21st century ?


But it still is

Women are more independent

But husbands and wives still seek to Serve Eachother @ariel5466


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> But it still is


Maybe for a minority of people who are stuck in the past.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This could just be a dominance thing unrelated to sexism. I know a couple in which the woman absolutely wears the trousers. She lets the man make small decisions, eg if he wants to choose the brand of butter they buy in the supermarket that's ok, but everything non-inconsequential is up to her.
> 
> One time I asked the guy why he let himself get pushed around like that and he just said, "that's my business". Ok...
> 
> Sometimes these relationships work, with one dominant and the other subservient. It does for them; they've been together around 20 years. ?‍♂


It is if he's happy.

I don't think that's a happy relationship regardless of who wears the "pants". But some people like to be dominated/told what to do.

personally I think the fun of it is finding someone who is on your level of speak. So you may have different opinions, different perspectives, etc. but you can communicate well with each other.

No relationship is perfect, there are going to be pain points but the hope is the happiness far outweighs those curveballs life throws at you.

but the ones that do make it, are on the same page. When that's no longer the case, that's when couples grow apart.

part of not letting that happen is the work relationship takes.

the other part is magic.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

LetsGoUber said:


> Well, aren't _you_ cute ?
> 
> 
> Sounds like it ?
> ...


Neither my wife nor my gf seems to have any interest.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> @UberBastid you never cease to amaze me ?


You're not the first to say that; though the word "amaze" is often interchanged with the word "worry".


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> ?
> I mean @@@@ the male feminists
> Not the true feminists
> 
> ...


I have friends that love being house wives. I also see their husbands respect their opinion and choices.

If his wife wants to do uber and he says "no final decision" that doesnt sit well with me. If it's something that really upsets him becauae he is worried about her safety, then she should take his feelings into account when making her decision.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Respect that
> 
> All these feminists @@@@s wanna say otherwise but that's how it is a lot


Yes, it is a biological fact.
Men are stronger, and faster both mentally and physically.
The decision making should be done by the alpha.

Women are better suited for nurturing, home making, nesting.
Child rearing and nesting are better done by female.

Now, there are exceptions.
Aberrations.
But that is the norm in mammalian family relations.



Mkang14 said:


> then she should take his feelings into account when making her decision.


I HAVE taken her feelings into account, and I HAVE made the decision: No.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


 Hell to the no!
I've already been assaulted by a drunk.
I am letting the cops and court deal with it.
The A hole already pleaded guilty and is going to be sentenced in October.

If he would've assaulted my wife I would not have let the courts deal with it.

The repercussions of my actions would devastate both me and my wife's lives, and the lives of that asshole's family.

The little extra money from the scam called Uber would not be worth what would happen.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I HAVE taken her feelings into account, and I HAVE made the decision: No.


Does your wife have 2 legs or 4?

You need a wife that will tell you "NO YOU'RE NOT buying a motorcycle!"


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, it is a biological fact.
> Men are stronger, and faster both mentally and physically.
> The decision making should be done by the alpha.
> 
> ...


Who ARE you? Thanks to the Internet, I know people like you actually exist. Thankfully, we don't run in the same circles



Gtown Driver said:


> Does your wife have 2 legs or 4?
> 
> You need a wife that will tell you "NO YOU'RE NOT buying a motorcycle!"


That poor woman is sorely lacking self-esteem.


----------



## Lonely Planet (Jul 23, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


In general i think if you let your wife work anywhere, she is going to cheat on you.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> You might want to dress her in a burka too. Don't want some perv looking a her ankles.....


 Ankle pervs are the worst!
I don't want another guy ogling my wife's medial malleolus.



UberBastid said:


> Her husband.
> And I said NO.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sir your post started out so good, sounded like you were like most of us husbands worried about her safety.
But then you took a detour through the 1950s Alabama, and not the metropolitan areas like a big city, more like rural Alabama.

The idea that I would tell my wife how to vote depending on how I vote, that idea is horrific.
The idea that she's a beta and I am the alpha what the heck is that?
My wife is a beta to no man, including me.
If I wanted a pet I would go to the animal shelter find me a sub servient poodle.

My wife is my partner, equal, I am not better than she and she is not better than me.

I would not want her driving because it's just too dangerous, she's my best friend and life would be stupid and pointless if I had to go through it without my best friend at my side.

I am 50 years old and I just assumed that my generation is going to be the last generation that has those attitudes.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> I am 50 years old and I just assumed that my generation is going to be the last generation that has those attitudes.


The Maury Show has proven that these "my mac n cheese better be hot or im unbuckling the belt like Grandpa" wannabe alpha males are still out there.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> Sir your post started out so good, sounded like you were like most of us husbands worried about her safety.
> But then you took a detour through the 1950s Alabama, and not the metropolitan areas like a big city, more like rural Alabama.
> 
> The idea that I would tell my wife how to vote depending on how I vote, that idea is horrific.
> ...


You should be cloned or at least look into teaching gentleman lessons ?.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think that's a happy relationship regardless of who wears the "pants". But some people like to be dominated/told what to do.


Right, it's not necessarily a happy relationship for both. It probably is for her, but not for him; that's clear to me. But it works - he clearly gets something out of it that I don't understand. As I said, I asked him precisely this - what it was. He stonewalled me and would not say.

I think it's most likely some kind of co-dependency scenario going on that keeps them together, or at least keeps him with her. Which means that there is some kind of problem with him and he sees being with her better than facing whatever it is alone. And maybe it is, but that's clearly not what most people would call happiness.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

@UberBastid first off I love you, what you're saying is ruffling everyone's panties in a bunch.

Secondly, I do respect the dynamic you're getting at. Like the conventional family dynamics.

But your wife isn't a dog right? The idea might be better in theory than practicality

Idk I'm not married


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think it's most likely some kind of co-dependency scenario going on that keeps them together, or at least keeps him with her. Which means that there is some kind of problem with him and he sees being with her better than facing whatever it is alone.


This is basically scarcity mindset stuff that fake alpha males put on women. They try to act assertive, but really they put this on the lady because they've been hurt before by women and don't want this woman going nowhere or messing up by him. You can see these married/one woman alpha males are just really hurt men inside whenever they're on Maury.

The "real" alpha males don't get married and rarely ever even have girlfriends, so they never have to worry about this scarcity and can go to the bar by themselves without issue. If the woman on the first date doesn't click with them, on to the next one.

Once you really get into a real hard girlfriend or marriage, you have to become somewhat beta or else you get into this abusive, controlling, mansplaining stuff that shows how afraid you are of your one woman letting go. The worst of it is you get on the Maury show or get charges put on you.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> This is basically scarcity mindset stuff that fake alpha males put on women. They try to act assertive, but really they put this on the lady because they've been hurt before by women and don't want this woman going nowhere or messing up by him. You can see these married/one woman alpha males are just really hurt men inside whenever they're on Maury.
> 
> The "real" alpha males don't get married and rarely ever even have girlfriends, so they never have to worry about this scarcity and can go to the bar by themselves without issue.


I do agree that usually when people call something alpha it's usually not an alpha saying that


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> This is basically scarcity mindset stuff that fake alpha males put on women. They try to act assertive, but really they put this on the lady because they've been hurt before by women and don't want this woman going nowhere or messing up by him. You can see these married/one woman alpha males are just really hurt men inside whenever they're on Maury.
> 
> The "real" alpha males don't get married and rarely ever even have girlfriends, so they never have to worry about this scarcity and can go to the bar by themselves without issue. If the woman on the first date doesn't click with them, on to the next one.
> 
> Once you really get into a real hard girlfriend or marriage, you have to become somewhat beta or else you get into this abusive, controlling, mansplaining stuff that shows how afraid you are of your one woman letting go.


They try to be the alpha in the relationship because they feel like a beta amoung other men.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> he sees being with her better than facing whatever it is alone.


this is a good chunk of unhappy relationships. Love or otherwise.

people always fear the unknown, and taking that first step is always the hardest. Continuing the path is hard. Eventually time makes it easier.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The whole "alpha" and "beta" thing is bullshit. So is all this :


UberBastid said:


> Yes, it is a biological fact.
> Men are stronger, and faster both mentally and physically.
> The decision making should be done by the alpha.
> 
> ...





Lonely Planet said:


> In general i think if you let your wife work anywhere, she is going to cheat on you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Its not a bad life for her,
> but she needs me.
> In fact she can't live without me.
> I tell her that all the time.


Woah. That sounds kind of emotionally abusive to me. What happens if you die in a car accident or from some murderous paxhole? If you convince her that she can't live without you, you'll be leaving her in a bad place.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You should be cloned or at least look into teaching gentleman lessons ?.


Just make sure he doesn't have that recessive nipple gene that you loathe.

Oh and just a note to the OP, maybe she figures you aren't providing enough for her as a "provider" while she's out collecting berries. Or, maybe she's heading to the next cave for some "Unga Bunga" with the "REAL alpha-male" in the next cave and wants to use ride-share as cover (or for the OTHER kind of "ride share"). Either way, things aren't looking too good.....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You should be cloned or at least look into teaching gentleman lessons ?.


Oh, he HAS BEEN cloned.
And, we are replicating his *feminization* over and over in our public schools.
We are doing it to all of our little boys.
We won't let them BE boys. They have to be girl-ish.

They learn that there are multiple genders; and that they can change on a whim.
They learn that telling a pretty girl that she's pretty is the same as rape.
They learn that opening a door for a lady is an insult - hell, even CALLING a lady a lady is an insult.

And, we wonder why the birth rate is going down (but, not in third world countries).



Gtown Driver said:


> You need a wife that will tell you "NO YOU'RE NOT buying a motorcycle!"


LoL. Oh, I got one of those.
A few years ago we had to increase the deductible on our health insurance so we could afford the payments. She took all my power tools.
WTF?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> LoL. Oh, I got one of those.
> A few years ago we had to increase the deductible on our health insurance so we could afford the payments. She took all my power tools.
> WTF?


And you're still not going to get a motorcycle! HMPH


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

tell her of the rare but possible chance she'll have to pick up a very morbidly obese homeless woman from a hospital, spend the better part of an hour trying to gingerly load her in your car all the while she is grunting and moaning in pain and holding/yanking on to the handles of said car. then driving her and her daughter to a semi hidden homeless encampment at a church. then repeating the disembarking process while keeping a leery eye on the troop of homeless getting her out of the car...believe it or not.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Oh and just a note to the OP, maybe she figures you aren't providing enough for her as a "provider" while she's out collecting berries. Or, maybe she's heading to the next cave for some "Unga Bunga" with the "REAL alpha-male" in the next cave and wants to use ride-share as cover (or for the OTHER kind of "ride share"). Either way, things aren't looking too good.....


I agree with everything in this quote?. I took out anything I dont agree with ?.



UberBastid said:


> Oh, he HAS BEEN cloned.
> And, we are replicating his *feminization* over and over in our public schools.
> We are doing it to all of our little boys.
> We won't let them BE boys. They have to be girl-ish.
> ...


You are a big fan of extremes huh. A man respects his wifes opinion and is now responsible for low birthrates ?. Bastid logic.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I agree with everything in this quote?. I took out anything I dont agree with ?.


Oh jeeze.
How can you know ...

We been together for 34 years.
She can NOT live without me.

And, there is no jealousy between us.

Back when I was driving, someone in our small town saw me and told wifey that "I saw your husband in the car with a pretty blond."
Wifey smiled and said, "I'm not worried. She'll bring him back soon enough."

See? She is in LOVE.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Oh jeeze.
> How can you know ...
> 
> We been together for 34 years.
> ...


Okay that's a cute little story. I wonder if she just allows you to think you make the decision while in reality she is pulling the strings ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay that's a cute little story. I wonder if she just allows you to think you make the decision while in reality she is pulling the strings ?


Yes, you're right ... women ARE deceiving. 
But she can't fool me.
Remember ... look back in this thread where I explained about men being superior in strength, speed and intelligence. 
Did you forget?
Of COURSE you did.

Don't worry, there's a man for you out there to take care of you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, you're right ... women ARE deceiving.
> But she can't fool me.
> Remember ... look back in this thread where I explained about men being superior in strength, speed and intelligence.
> Did you forget?
> ...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


The more you say the no more she want to do it.
Just let her drive she'll get bored of it in a few months time and quit like 95% of drivers do.
The more you insist she not drive for a rideshare company the more likely she'll become that 5% of driver that stick with it just out of spite because she got something to prove to you.

I've given up a long time ago trying to tell woman what to do :roflmao: life is so much easier just to nod and smile.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> The more you say the no more she want to do it.


Naw.
She's already on to something else.

Women are like puppies.
If they doing something you don't want them to do, just distract them.
Especially it feels good.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


She wants to have sex with other people... fact is after a while people just get tired of other people , so need a change of scenery... they just don't tell it out loud, but always thinking inside mind.?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Naw.
> She's already on to something else.
> 
> Women are like puppies.
> ...


I guess women are dogs ?

I gotta know 
How old are you sir


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mbd said:


> She wants to have sex with other people...


No she doesn't.
Not a chance.

I got her convinced that I am the ONLY person who has a penis.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I guess women are dogs ?
> 
> I gotta know
> How old are you sir


I am young-looking for my age.
A silver fox, really quite a catch.
Wifey got lucky when I won her in a poker game in that cowboy bar.

Sculpted body, six pack, rock hard glutes.
I know that it's hard to believe, but I have heard many comment as I walk away "What an ass!"


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I am young-looking for my age.
> A silver fox, really quite a catch.
> Wifey got lucky when I won her in a poker game in that cowboy bar.
> 
> ...


Love it 
Really do


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I was going to say . The pee would be on the carpet of the car . ??‍♀?


A funnel should help! Rubber floor mats may also help, should an unfortunate misalignment error occur.

In one case involving a pax who lost some of her urine, she managed to get most of it onto the rubber floor mat and only a little on the edge of the seat. Then she asked me to stop and left the rest of it outside the car. I didn't know she lost any in the car until after the trip ended when I was verifying that no lost items were inside.

Rubber floor mats have also helped with vomiting pax. I think some of the courteous people who lose their fluids will aim them at the mat.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> "What an ass!"


I don't think it was your butt they were talking about ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I was going nuts reading @UberBastid 's answers, but when he wrote the "what an ass" post, I relized he is trolling us.

Made me laugh.

?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, he HAS BEEN cloned.
> And, we are replicating his *feminization* over and over in our public schools.
> We are doing it to all of our little boys.
> We won't let them BE boys. They have to be girl-ish.
> ...


I'm guessing you were a̶n̶ ̶a̶v̶i̶d̶ a rabid viewer?










Here's my .02, support her in whatever endeavors she wants to take, present her with your thoughts (hopefully she'll ask, don't just volunteer them as it'll come across as "Mansplaining"- don't particularly care for the term as it seems a bit sexist). Together weigh the pros and cons. Personally, I'd ask her if she'd rather invest in herself via higher education, or some other skilled trade training. I'd tell her that I can work more hours to supplement the income while she gets her education. I would hope that she'd rather invest in herself than spin her wheels (pun intended) driving a car around. But most importantly, you need to support her endeavors, even if you don't understand them. If it's way beyond your comprehension, then I have some bad news for you, you married poorly.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't think it was your butt they were talking about ?


Yep!
I'm thinking he might have missed hearing a hole part of that sentence.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, he HAS BEEN cloned.
> And, we are replicating his *feminization* over and over in our public schools.
> We are doing it to all of our little boys.
> We won't let them BE boys. They have to be girl-ish.
> ...


 You got me all wrong Wasi'Chu,
I am 100 % Northern Cheyenne, we've been raised since birth to be tough as nails, we had no other choice and still don't have a choice.

When I was about 10 years old , during a very bad blizzard, I made the mistake of complaining to my dad that it was too cold.
He made me take off my clothes and run through the knee-deep snow, just in my underwear, just to prove that weakness or strength begins in the mind first.

Growing up on the Rez I never even knew we were poor, but we were dirt poor.
My dad was clearing our driveway of snow during Christmas of 1983 when he when rolled our tractor and was severely injured.
We were cattle ranchers and that is a very tough job to do during winter time in Montana.

My mother took over the operations without skipping a beat.
A local packing house tried to cheet her by under pricing our cattle.
They saw Indian woman, most likely a "Beta" and they assumed she didn't know how to calculate the spot price of beef multiplied by proper weight.

Perhaps they thought we were like the white community where the women are "Betas "
They soon found out the no Cheyenne rancher was willing to sell to them.

My mom got full spot, and then some.

We are a small community so everyone has to be tough.
If we weren't we would've been annihilated a long time ago.
General George Armstrong Custer met his fate on our land.
The greatest lopsided US army defeat up until the a La Drang in Vietnam 1965.
We, not the Lakota, still have the captured Seventh Cavalry flag.

History describes how Reno was stopped when he tried to enter our village after crossing the Little Bighorn river, but history doesn't include our oral traditions, it was initially mainly women and young boys that stopped him and his detachment.
Out "betas" held him back, our warriors did not get to Reno and his command till they retreated to the trees next to the river.

It was a Cheyenne woman that pierced Custard's eardrum so he could hear better in the next life.
He was warned he would die if he came for war.

We don't have this weirdness in our community we don't have betas or alphas.
Our historical enemy the Crow don't have it, Our allies the Lakota don't have it neither.

It seems ******* whites and ******* Muslim extremists have some common grounds.

I don't need to keep down a woman in order to prove that I'm an "alpha" I am completely confident in my masculinely.










That is what a 7.62 round does when it goes through soft flesh.
This happened because some LA barrio gang members did not realize the crap that can happen when you mess with an adventure seeking Mexican and two determined AR15 carrying, body armor wearing Cheyenne's ,one being an ex Vietnam vet.
It goes without saying my uncle's business did not get burned down during the riots.

I have been shot, I have been shot at, I've walked away from a plane crash at Burbank during a training flight.
I've survive numerous motorcycle accidents,
I even survived ian emergency ascent without air after my reguator was pulled out of my mouth and got tangled up in my buoyancy compensator, in the kelp beds of Monterey.
Death is having a hard time getting to me.

If you think I'm a liberal sissyboy, who can't figure out my gender or am easily spooked you are sorely mistaken.

Nope I'm not an Alpha and my wife is not a Beta.
I have no need for that nonsense.
I have no need to be "the boss" who wears "the big pants"

I am Tsitsistas and my girl is my equal.
And I guarantee she is your equal.

She graduated UCLA with honors, she has a good career, zero financial problems, she can field strip an M21 SuperMatch for cleaning, and she would never drive for Uber.
Scratch that thought she's probably not your equal.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


WTF? Talk about sexist. Who the hell are you to make decisions for her? If you were my husband I'd divorce your ass and find someone who actually cared about what *I* wanted versus what they demanded I do.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Who the hell are you to make decisions for her?


Maybe he's just a humble accountant with a very strong sense of 'financial duty of care'.:cools:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> A funnel should help! Rubber floor mats may also help, should an unfortunate misalignment error occur.
> 
> In one case involving a pax who lost some of her urine, she managed to get most of it onto the rubber floor mat and only a little on the edge of the seat. Then she asked me to stop and left the rest of it outside the car. I didn't know she lost any in the car until after the trip ended when I was verifying that no lost items were inside.
> 
> Rubber floor mats have also helped with vomiting pax. I think some of the courteous people who lose their fluids will aim them at the mat.


At that point I'll just sell my car ?. I've been lucky to have no vomit for almost 1800 rides. Never considered pee ?.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> You got me all wrong Wasi'Chu,
> I am 100 % Northern Cheyenne, we've been raised since birth to be tough as nails, we had no other choice and still don't have a choice.
> 
> When I was about 10 years old , during a very bad blizzard, I made the mistake of complaining to my dad that it was too cold.
> He made me take off my clothes and run through the knee-deep snow, just in my underwear, just to prove that weakness or strength begins in the mind first.


And, you have ME all wrong, Hoovehe.

I am happy that YOUR people still raise men - and women.
Mine don't.
Not any more.
It makes me sad.

Those of us in the White Community emasculate our menfolk. 
We teach our boys that 'getting in touch with your feelings' is much more important than formulating your own opinions while keeping an open mind about others' opinions. 
We teach our boys that running around, getting dirty, collecting bugs, climbing trees and making forts and playing cowboys and Indians is bad. 
Instead we teach them to play with Barbie dolls and electronic devices.
We teach them that they are redundant, not needed by women or society in general.
We teach them that their natural inclination is towards violence, and we call it ADD and give them drugs when very young to suppress their natural XY behavior.

Your dad taught you an important lesson - my dad did the same in a different way - but, that was the times. Back then, we raised MEN. Now - if your dad did something like that, and the gov't found out, Child Protective Services would be at the front door to take the child away, and put dad in chains.

I know, I KNOW - our dads would have never gone away in handcuffs for raising his son to be a MAN ... they would have fought to the death ... but, those were the olden days. 
They're gone.
And what is replacing it makes me sad.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> ....almost 1800 rides. Never considered pee


That's what I'd call "extreme bladder control".


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I needed time to think through my actual response to this thread. I have recent experience in this area that hopefully others can learn from, but it's also very personal and my husband and I needed to decide together what information we were comfortable with putting out there.

So here it goes...

When I first started rideshare driving, he *hated* it. He worried about me constantly. I refuse to live in fear of all the possible horrible things that can happen to me out there. But all he could think of was the risks I was taking.

It wasn't just Uber - there were some other issues, too - but it put a definite strain on our relationship for several months. There was a growing distance between us and every time I tried to talk to him about it he denied that there was any problem besides the fact that he was upset about my driving. We also weren't communicating, keeping things bottled up out of fear of how the other would react.

All of this brought about other issues. We both made mistakes and have since come clean. After some rough times, he realized what his attitude and behavior did to us. Now, we're both making amends to each other. We're in marriage counseling and working on our communication.

I'm very strong-willed. I consider how he feels about something, but if I decide I'm gonna do something, I'm going to do it. This is one of the reasons he loves me. But it's also caused some conflict.

Now, he's on board. He's even been okay with me working nights (but I'm home before midnight). He still worries about my safety but he sees how much I love the freedom and flexibility. And he understands how that flexibility is going to allow me to return to school and work towards a degree that will lead to the career I've always wanted.

Right now we're closer than we've been since we first started dating. We've both been taking time off work to just be together, almost like honeymooning again. And we'll never let something so stupid come between us ever again.



TXUbering said:


> But most importantly, you need to support her endeavors, even if you don't understand them.


^This is right on point.

My advice to any couple who is having this problem is this: to love and respect someone means being supportive in what they want to do. No one wins when one person is trying to control the other.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> And, you have ME all wrong, Hoovehe.
> 
> I am happy that YOUR people still raise men - and women.
> Mine don't.
> ...





UberBastid said:


> And, you have ME all wrong, Hoovehe.
> 
> I am happy that YOUR people still raise men - and women.
> Mine don't.
> ...


I think you are looking at the minority situations and extrapolating that to the whole.
I think there are certain news outlets that are causing this panic.

I drive young men to the Pendleton Marine base all the time.
They are being raised here, and they are willing to risk everything for country.

There are not many Cheyenne's in Orange County, all my friends are white I see how they raise their kids there's nothing wrong with them, they're gonna be fine young men when they grow up.
My wife is white, so half of my family now is white.
My brother-in-law was raised tough, he's a Secret Service agent now.

I have no fear for the future of this country, Americans will always rise to the challenge when the need arises.
Whether they be liberal Democrats or conservative Republicans it does not matter.
Our military is split about 45% Republican, 28% Democrat the rest being non-aligned with either party, they still get the job done.

One of my best friends just got out of the Army and one thing that he said that I thought was interesting was this, the closer you get to danger the less politics matter.
It becomes more important to talk about what town you came from whether it by the Bronx or Sticksville Arkansas.
People genuinely want to know what you did and what was your life like back home.

And that man or woman standing next you will risk his/her own life without question because we all are Americans first and foremost.
It seems the further you get to the rear, the more nonsense starts to matter.

If you focus on the fear mongering in the news it's gonna make you unhappy in general, pretty much regardless of what your political affiliations are.
Some news outlets thrive on sensationalism.
They will have you believe that everything is spinning out of control and it will never return to normal.
Men are women now, everyone wants to try a different sexual identity, and women are not interested in men anymore, they just want to push men off that corporate ladder as they further their careers.

There is not a horde of boys playing with Barbie dolls and being taught that they are redundant.
I'm not seeing it with my friends, or with any of my white family members.
My customers kids don't come in with dolls they're still boys.
Playing with their phones of course, but still boys.
We have young kids that get part time jobs here working on cars, I don't see the supposed emasculation taking place.
Three of my mechanics are early 20's, they are not emasculated.
They want louder, and faster, cars, motorcycles, trucks, just like when I started as a mechanic in 1988.
They love guns, hand tools, power tools, Harley's, turbo's, superchargers, all the same as back then.

The .0002 exception is not the rule, men are still men.
And women still want to be with a man who will truly love them, but not suffocate them.
Good women still put their worthy men on pedestals like before, nothing has changed regardless of what is said in the news or floats around on the internet.










This is my angel she loves me in spite of all my faults there's no way in this world I could consider myself better than her in any way.
We have been together for 20 years and it doesn't seem like it's been long enough.
I'm hoping for at least another 40.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> It wasn't just Uber - there were some other issues, too - but it put a definite strain on our relationship for several months. There was a growing distance between us and every time I tried to talk to him about it he denied that there was any problem besides the fact that he was upset about my driving. We also weren't communicating, keeping things bottled up out of fear of how the other would react.


_I been anting all afternoon, but all day, I kept seeing posts on this thread that I've been wanting to get back to. But seeing @ariel5466's, I had to stop to reply._

Here's my story on how this type of work effects a relationship.

This kind of work all but destroyed my current relationship. The cause started with (and still is) living above our means. Significant-other couldn't hold down a job, without arguing with co-workers and quitting. So as a man, I did what I had to do to keep a roof over our heads, and the bills paid. Driving pax and courior is on-demand type work. This means if you need more money, you work more until you get it. "The Flexibility" for me, means if I am awake, I need to be out there driving. So I literally only worked and slept.

She went bonkers. That's all I'll say on here. There are kids involved, so the solution isn't easy.

Was it worth it? No.
Would I do it again, if found in the same situation? Yeah.

Maybe that's why I get worked up, over other topics, like "pax sits down in seat too hard". Trust me, I've got bigger problems than that.

I read some of the two extreme views on this subject, and, as usual, I am somewhere in the middle. There is a ballence between S.O.'s do whatever they want and not. There is a ballence between ignoring what ever the other wants and total control. Definately don't have a total desire to control the S.O.'s every move.

That will vary between different couples. I'm not so sure I got it down myself.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> I think you are looking at the minority situations and extrapolating that to the whole.
> I think there are certain news outlets that are causing this panic.
> 
> I drive young men to the Pendleton Marine base all the time.
> ...


❤ so beautiful!



doyousensehumor said:


> _I been anting all afternoon, but all day, I kept seeing posts on this thread that I've been wanting to get back to. But seeing @ariel5466's, I had to stop to reply._
> 
> Here's my story on how this type of work effects a relationship.
> 
> ...


You're a great guy. You did everything for your family. You can only control so much if your other half doesn't put in the same effort.

There should be a middle ground. Controlling someone is the easy way to handle the situation but also completely disregards the other half. 
❤


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> She wants to have sex with other people... fact is after a while people just get tired of other people , so need a change of scenery... they just don't tell it out loud, but always thinking inside mind.?


I am talking 100% of human race 
You only say 10% or less of what you actually think ? 90% is hidden inside your mind... 
if all human beings had 24 hours to live, everybody dies tomorrow, divorce rate will be 100%... ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

‘SOME’ is not necessarily ‘ALL’ , irrespective of majority or minority percentages.
If some was all, those percentages simply wouldn’t exist.
And if “everyone dies tomorrow”, surely they could put up with their chosen partner for 24 hours maximum, particularly if the sex was great.
24 hours mightn’t be long enough to find an equivalent, or “better“ partner.
Surety of supply is very important.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

I was married to the same man for 25 years...he didnt want me to work and I was bored. Our daughters were in their late teens and early 20's and they didn't need mom. I became restless and then became grumpy...nothing to do. We are now divorced and I uber to supliment my spousal support. If you dont want to get a divorce and have to give up some of your paycheck then lighten up on the reins she wants to have some independence.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> WTF? Talk about sexist. Who the hell are you to make decisions for her? If you were my husband I'd divorce your ass and find someone who actually cared about what *I* wanted versus what they demanded I do.


Ah Fozzie, my furry cuddly friend.
How have you been?

Oh yea, how can I make decisions for her and etc ... 
I went over all that in previous posts in this very thread.
Read on and learn.

And, seriously, I doubt that you'd ever need to divorce me as I would never marry you in the first place because I am already married for the last three and a half decades. But, if she ever comes to her senses and leaves me I will let you know. I will be glad to review your resume at that time.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> but I have heard many comment as I walk away "What an ass!"


Are you sure it's not


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Not without Google maps live location sharing to my Google account, nope.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


Not when she can make more standing on the corner...



GoldenGoji said:


> You're exposed to all sorts of strangers who may or may not kill you


Thats what happens every day when you walk outside.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> People are like puppies.
> If they doing something you don't want them to do, just distract them.


FIFY.

But if you think you can order your wife not to do something, you have clearly not been paying attention during the past 34 years.

You can't control what anyone else does or doesn't do. She'll consider your "order" to be a suggestion.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I keep reading this post because I find it funny.

Everyone attacking @UberBastid for something that makes complete sense.

Everyone says "you can't say no to your partner". And the way everyone writes, it sounds as if you can't say _no_ to ANYTHING.

So guys: you have never said _no_ to your partner ever?? Sorry: that does not make sense and it's not good.

I can imagine the conversation of all these uber drivers and their significant other as it goes:

SO: hi, babe, can I cheat on you?
One of you: yes! I will support you in all your endeavours.
SO: great! Because I already organized an **** with your friend and father. Also we are planning to kill your annoying mother. Is that ok?
One of you: of course! You know I will never say no.
SO: thing is, I want to use your car to move the body in case the blood stains the car. I don't want to get my car dirty.
SO: here are the keys. Have a great day!

That's how I imagine everyone talks to their significant other here in this forum.

I don't see sexism or violence in denying something.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I keep reading this post because I find it funny.
> 
> Everyone attacking @UberBastid for something that makes complete sense.
> 
> ...


... So... You don't see the difference between Uber driving and adultery & murder?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> ... So... You don't see the difference between Uber driving and adultery & murder?


Is not that.

Read all the posts: everyone is saying "you should NEVER SAY NO to your significant other".

Ef that. I say no. My wife says no. We respect each other.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Is not that.
> 
> Read all the posts: everyone is saying "you should NEVER SAY NO to your significant other".
> 
> Ef that. I say no. My wife says no. We respect each other.


Saying no is okay within reason. But you have to be careful what you say no to. If you make your partner feel stifled or controlled, you're gonna have an issue.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Saying no is okay within reason. But you have to be careful what you say no to. If you make your partner feel stifled or controlled, you're gonna have an issue.


Exactly.

Now go and read uberbastid's posts. There is a reason. Also: he's been married for 34 years. I'm pretty sure he won't have an issue with her for not wanting her to drive Uber...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I want to use your car to move the body in case the blood stains the car. I don't want to get my car dirty.


Geez!
What an absolute sitter missed for a cleaning fee!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Now go and read uberbastid's posts. There is a reason. Also: he's been married for 34 years. I'm pretty sure he won't have an issue with her for not wanting her to drive Uber...


He doesn't have a good reason. His reasoning is because he said so. Him and his wife can do whatever they want in their marriage. Everyone's different.

From my perspective, as the woman in a marriage where my husband didn't want me to drive for Uber, I think it's important to have that side of it out there. Be careful what you wish for, because if you become insistent that your partner not do something they want to do, you may lose your partner.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


you never know.... 
after 18 years of telling what to do.........
...and 4 kids.......

so...... think at least twice before you blame her....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My wife can do whatever the hell she wants for money, as long as it doesn't interfere with my right to do whatever the hell I want to do for money.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My wife can do whatever the hell she wants for money, as long as it doesn't interfere with my right to do whatever the hell I want to do for money.


never restricted my wife to buy things, and now I am the one who needs to pay......


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mutual respect, communication and lust.

That’s what it’s all about.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lex5162 said:


> never restricted my wife to buy things, and now I am the one who needs to pay......


I pay all household bills in my household except for much of the food and none of the health insurance. She works, she can buy her own things. I'm buying her a house after all.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Tell her to stay home, clean the house, have a drink for you when you get home, and meatloaf dinner ready. Oh wait, this isn't the 50's.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

None of my six ex wife’s would dare make a decision without asking me first!!!!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> None of my six ex wife's would dare make a decision without asking me first!!!!!!


Now that's a f---ing funny let me tell you what LOL


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> He doesn't have a good reason. His reasoning is because he said so.


I wasn't there in the conversation. If he said "no" and left, then I agree with you. I believe there was a conversation.



ariel5466 said:


> Him and his wife can do whatever they want in their marriage. Everyone's different.


Exactly. Every partnership has its own rules. Every partnership works differently, so why give sh** to him? They work good that way.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Everyone attacking @UberBastid for something that makes complete sense.


Here's where he has gone off the rails.

He believes (or says he does) that he can tell his wife NO on something and that she has to abide by his wishes.

It doesn't matter whether it makes sense to him or not. He _does not_ have the right to make a decision like that for her. He simply does not. If she allows it to stand, that's up to her. Then it's HER decision whether or not to fight about it with him.

How long their marriage has existed is irrelevant to the question. I've seen some marriages that lasted for decades that I would not consider successful by any measurement.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Now that's a f---ing funny let me tell you what LOL


BigRedDriver. Graduate of the Al Bundy school of diplomacy


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I pay all household bills in my household except for much of the food and none of the health insurance. She works, she can buy her own things. I'm buying her a house after all.


man, I understand you, cause my 18 years... when you work hard and buy things.... like a new car every now ant then.... does not count!!!.......... life..... you learn, you miss, you gain, you die...... all sort of things!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Tell her to stay home, clean the house, have a drink for you when you get home, and meatloaf dinner ready. Oh wait, this isn't the 50's.


It is at my house.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't own my wife, nor is she a child. I can tell her I don't like whatever it is she is doing, but I have absolutely no right to tell her what or what not to do.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess just being hit on but that can happen at the library ?.


Yes, and a lot more successfully than in an Uber!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I wasn't there in the conversation. If he said "no" and left, then I agree with you. I believe there was a conversation.


Sure we talked about it.
It went like this:

"I wanna drive for Uber."
"Are you out of your ****ing mind? Go to UP.net and see what its like. Better yet - no. Just NO."

So, see? We talked about it.
And then we made the decision.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

let’s all hope that you never face financial ruin because this is the type of marriage that ends up on the news as muder+suicide. Husband kills wife; kids; then himself.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> let's all hope that you never face financial ruin because this is the type of marriage that ends up on the news as muder+suicide. Husband kills wife; kids; then himself.


Isn't that a little bit racist and sexist?
Am I a murderer because I am an older white male?
Is everyone 'like me' a murderer?

If I was Muslim and forced my wife to wear the living room drapes for clothes, or mutilated my daughter with female circumcision ... would you feel the same way?
That's different, eh?


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Isn't that a little bit racist and sexist?
> Am I a murderer because I am an older white male?
> Is everyone 'like me' a murderer?
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> "I wanna drive for Uber."
> "Are you out of your @@@@ing mind? Go to UP.net and see what its like. Better yet - no. Just NO."
> 
> So, see? We talked about it.
> And then we made the decision.


That first part, "Are you out of your @@@@ing mind?" makes a lot of sense to me.

I'm not sure how you think anything about it was "we" making the decision, though.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i dont see what the problem is and men can be more at risk than women since many criminals have a "code of honor", only mess with men leave women alone


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mbd said:


> I am talking 100% of human race
> You only say 10% or less of what you actually think ? 90% is hidden inside your mind...
> if all human beings had 24 hours to live, everybody dies tomorrow, divorce rate will be 100%... ?


I'd spend the day with my dog.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I'd spend the day with my dog.


OP should get a dog if he wants obedience.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> i dont see what the problem is and men can be more at risk than women since many criminals have a "code of honor", only mess with men leave women alone


Statistically men are victims more when all violent crimes are considered. Although I'm not sure if it is so much that many criminals have a code of honor, as much as women tend not to provoke trouble and try to avoid occupations (like taxi driver) that put them at risk. And when it comes to rape, the stats clearly show that except in prison situations, females are the main victims (or the men are not willing to come forward and report the rapes).


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


-------------------------------
First, limit her time on the road to daylight only from noon to 8 pm, for example. I do not drive the drunk shift nor rarely after 10 pm., unless LAX is busy. 
It is a great part time job. Maybe she would like to have her own personal money and the pride of earning it. It will solve the bored feeling for sure.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I do agree that usually when people call something alpha it's usually not an alpha saying that


 My father was a World War II combat vet, he had machine gun wounds in both of his shins, and part of his chin was missing from a meeting with a German hand grenade.
He was one tough SOB and he took somethings to extremes, but he never consider my mother an object he could control because he was mentally or physically stronger.

In our culture it is considered extremely disrespectful to attempt to control your significant other.

We have an ancient saying, that the bear does not tell the deer that he is a bear, he just is.
He also does not order the moon to set at his command, because he is wise enough to know that his power ends where the crow's power begins

Me and my wife do not always see things Eye 2 Eye on numerous subjects.
Politically I am much more conservative, I grew up in rural Montana, she is much more liberal, she grew up in Southern California, but I would rather she cancel out my vote on a subject then bend to my will because I am an "alpha".

I think the root cause is the 0P is older and during those days white America had some different things that were acceptable then today.
Heck if you go back far enough the sacred article that this country is governed by, the US Constitution, it enshrined counting blacks as only 3/5 of a person.
It took the 14th amendment to get rid of that nonsense.
And you know there was a lot of kicking and screaming against the change, by many in this country

Many of us when we get older we become inflexible, and nostalgia starts to set in.

The music was better the country was better the food tasted better....

When we strive for a more perfect union things naturally have to change when they onflict with that ideal.

Thankfully our culture never had to go through that, all we had to worry was having our land stolen by the new "real Americans."


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> First, limit her time on the road to daylight only from noon to 8 pm, for example. I do not drive the drunk shift nor rarely after 10 pm., unless LAX is busy.
> It is a great part time job. Maybe she would like to have her own personal money and the pride of earning it. It will solve the bored feeling for sure.


What is she; a child? I mean really, the whole deciding for her the stipulations she must adhere to? And the personal money / pride thing? Totally reminds me of a child with allowance $.

This guy is not her dad. The whole thing reeks of authoritative domination over a fellow adult. Yuck.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


I'm a straight woman so I would never have a wife. I'm also a driver, so I think it would be hypocritical for me to deny another female the same thing I'm doing.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> My father was a World War II combat vet, he had machine gun wounds in both of his shins, and part of his chin was missing from a meeting with a German hand grenade.
> He was one tough SOB and he took somethings to extremes, but he never consider my mother an object he could control because he was mentally or physically stronger.
> 
> In our culture it is considered extremely disrespectful to attempt to control your significant other.
> ...


What is your culture


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> i dont see what the problem is and men can be more at risk than women since many criminals have a "code of honor", only mess with men leave women alone


People think only men can commit crimes. ??‍♀

I'm currently waiting a trial date so that I can testify against the bat crap crazy female that attacked my car and threatened me over a $5 cancel fee all because I refused to transport her relative because they had no car seats for their kids.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What is your culture


 Northern Cheyenne, Lame Deer Montana.
Descendent of Little Wolf, Black Kettle 
and White Buffalo.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> In our culture it is considered extremely disrespectful to attempt to control your significant other.


Your post covered a LOT. 
But the above sentence is what I sparked on.

I am being told every day that old white American men are dangerous. They are violent and sexist and racist.
I am also being told every day that I should be more tolerant of other cultures, more respectful.

So, I am seriously thinking of adopting Sheria Law in my household. 
Keep the wife in drapes, beat her when she's on her period because she is "unclean".

Think that would be more acceptable to the pablum-puking liberals?
After all - they love their terrorists.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Your post covered a LOT.
> But the above sentence is what I sparked on.
> 
> I am being told every day that old white American men are dangerous. They are violent and sexist and racist.
> ...


 I think you already adopted shatia law lite in your household.
Or in other words 1950s standards.
There probably is no beating or drape wearing, but there definitely is control of another human being.
By your own admission you control her because you are an alpha.

But really you cannot coexist with other cultures?
Most cultures got beat over the head with white culture, we had no choice.

Are you disproving that older white Americans are intolerant of other cultures, and sexist to boot?

The math on the length of your marriage shows you're older, and by your own claim you are an American.

So being respectful of other Americans and other cultures means that my wife loves terrorists?

Being on the conservative end of the political spectrum is difficult when there's people like you in our group.
It's hard to be taken seriously when there are people like you in the caboose trying ttheir damndest to derail the train.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Your post covered a LOT.
> But the above sentence is what I sparked on.
> 
> I am being told every day that old white American men are dangerous. They are violent and sexist and racist.
> ...


Pro tip: make sure to beat your wife and kids in areas that can be covered by clothing. Avoid hitting the face and arms/hands.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Some of these posts make me embarrassed to be an older white male. Seeking enlightenment is a choice, same as not seeking enlightenment.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> but I have heard many comment as I walk away "What an ass!"


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Some of these posts make me embarrassed to be an older white male. Seeking enlightenment is a choice, same as not seeking enlightenment.


 Luckily most people are not like this OP.

The liberal movement has their extremist as well, and there is some comfort in that.
The conservative movement is not fundamentally broken it's just there's always been nutty people on both sides of the aisle.

It's a generational problem for the Republican side.
But time will fix the problem, 
A more inclusive and tolerant conservative movement is unavoidable,


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Saying no is okay within reason. But you have to be careful what you say no to. If you make your partner feel stifled or controlled, you're gonna have an issue.


Agree 100%. She is your spouse, not your 5 YO child.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Next time I get me a wife I’m gonna encourage her to drive. 

Cheaper than another divorce


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Female drivers, mostly, are a turn off. Too nervous, three dash cams, husband calling “asking where are you”.

Myself, I prefer female passengers. I always sigh when it’s a dude after I accept the ping.

I only dislike when the female passenger gets nervous regarding their body when their stacked. I had one sit in the front (pool) and when I told her she could put the seat back to get comfortable, she seemed nervous cause she was stacked. I guess they read all the hype and think it’s a “pick up service”. 

But for all the cool females, thank you.

I had one ask me to wait outside TJ Maxx and I always do (never in a hurry). When she came back, she said “excuse me but I’m gonna change my clothes”. What was I gonna say? She just did it. She was a hottie. She left the vehicle in a mini.

Damn. Rideshare. I’ve followed a few posts of drivers and rideshare is there whole life. I don’t want that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> Are you disproving that older white Americans are intolerant of other cultures, and sexist to boot?


I am not disapproving of ALL cultures.
Only the ones that abuse and enslave their women and children, murder those who don't agree with the warped teachings of their Allah, fly airplanes into buildings in OTHER cultures cities. 
I speak out against evil; even it is being preached by someone with darker skin than mine. I am not afraid of those who have darker skin than mine, I don't mind being called racist and rapist because I know better. I don't care what my enemies think of me, I don't want to find common ground with them. I hate those who hate me and my country.
If that makes me 'intolerant and sexist' then I proudly wear the patch of "INFIDEL".



Jon77 said:


> It's a generational problem for the Republican side.
> But time will fix the problem,
> A more inclusive and tolerant conservative movement is unavoidable,


It's not a problem for the Republican side - it's a big problem for the Democrat Socialist and American Isis side.

Time will fix the problem for you guys, one way or the other.
Either the original idea of America as envisioned by the founding fathers will survive, or it won't.
But, I won't be alive to see either outcome.



sellkatsell44 said:


> OP should get a dog if he wants obedience.


My five lb Yorkie ignores me.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> View attachment 359637


 Guys the more I think about it the more I think we just got Punked.
If this is really who he is then obviously he's lost his marbles but I have some suspicions.

The comments about his great body, and the complements from women regarding his ass when he walks away, and the way he claims to treat his wife as a pet.
And the claim that he can stop her physically, to me are some clues that this is a prank.

The problem we as we all have known people like that, a crazy uncle, or a crazy neighbor, so there's always the possibility that he is what he claims.

But some of the stuff he saying is so far over the top that I feel there's a greater than 50% chance instead of talking to a crusty old man we're actually talking to a 25-year-old nerd with nothing.better to do.

Some immature kids get their rocks off on stirring up a hornets nest and then sitting by the keyboard and laughing.

If that's the case, then somebody should get this nerd a cookie for his childish prank.
Bravo, now why don't you go get a job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

No Jon, you got me all wrong.
I do tend to go for hyperbole at times - just to drive my point way deep.

**************

I remember, a few months back, a post asking the question in the title: "Would you encourage a friend to drive for Uber?"
I responded that "How could I turn a FRIEND on to Uber? It's like having the worst girlfriend in the world; bad breath, screaming at you all the time and never gives any up ... and you finally break up and ... what ... sick her on a 'friend'?"
Who would do that _to a friend?_
Would YOU Jon? Would you do that to a friend? Put that ex on to him?

The difference is that if wifey starts driving - she is bringing that ex home with her, to MY house. 
It's not a decision that affects only her. Because I care for her, it affects me too.
Because, when she gets hurt that will affect me.
When someone barfs in the car - I will be the one cleaning it up, and that affects me.

So ... the answer is NO.



doyousensehumor said:


> Featured? @Lissetti


Not a chance.
The mods will never make a post of mine featured.
Ever seen one of mine up there?

You never will.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Do you really want her bringing home homeless people germs?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> You'd never let your wifey do that ... would you?


Not in my daily driver I wouldn't (!)
But she has no yearning to deal with passengers, let alone Seattle traffic.

But really why does your wife have a giant eyeball for an avatar?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Not in my daily driver I wouldn't (!)
> But she has no yearning to deal with passengers, let alone Seattle traffic.
> 
> But really why does your wife have a giant eyeball for an avatar?


She has to keep an EYE on the Bastid. Havent you seen him around here causing trouble ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> ...why does your wife have a giant eyeball for an avatar?


Apparently Iris has turned out to be a pretty good pupil.
All those lashes did the trick.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> First, ask her to limit her time on the road to daylight only from noon to 8 pm, for example.


"Fixed it for you."



UberBastid said:


> I do tend to go for hyperbole at times - just to drive my point way deep.


Ah, I see. Now I think we're getting to the bottom of this.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

I would pity the fool attempting to abduct my wife. Within 3 blocks he would jump. First off she would be constantly interrupting his demands. Followed by a reference to the size of his weapon trying to make up for his inadequacies. Then asking if he saw the final episode of the bachelor and was he just as disappointed as she was.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Women and children need discipline and rules to keep from going feral. 

Would you let your 15 year old do rideshare


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Would you let your 15 year old do rideshare


Your responsibilities are different for your 15 year old.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Women and children need discipline and rules to keep from going feral.


What you're saying about women is insulting. I'm sure that was intentional. GFY.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

@Mrs Uber Bastid 
Here it is, in all its Bastid glory.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> No Jon, you got me all wrong.
> I do tend to go for hyperbole at times - just to drive my point way deep.
> 
> **************
> ...


 OK I will bite, I will assume you're not a millennial who's couch surfing in your mothers living room.
I will assume you are a grumpy 60 to 75-year-old white American male.

I think the overwhelming response here is that no, we don't want our wives driving for Uber.

If we spend any time driving, especially at night, it's pretty much just a matter of time before we either come close to getting assaulted, or like myself, actually get physically assaulted.
Driving wealthy OC drunks is profitable but it has its dangers.
Driving broke intercity bus passengers is a double whammy, non-profitable,and once again dangerous.

And there's always the possibility that you drop off a completely normal passenger, and your next passenger is a pistol carrying drug dealer, who commandeers an Uber to drive all over Long Beach dropping off drugs.

- yeah that one was fun-

Most of us who do not want our wives to drive, it's out of concern for safety, not that we want to control, or feel that we have the right to control, another human being.

Hyperbole( if that's what it is) is not doing you any favors, it's not driving any "point in deep".

A couple, that we are good friends with are both very liberal.
My 95-year-old neighbor is also very liberal.
My neighbor Peter and the husband Adam I can have long political conversations with.

They do not use hyperbole while they try to convince me that Bernie Sanders is the best thing since sliced bread.

And I do not use hyperbole when I counter their argument with my opinion that socialism has its flaws.

They present their case, I present my case, and at the end of the discussion usually we just have to agree to disagree.

The fly in the ointment is Adam's wife, Kim.
Kim loves hyperbole.
When Kim is involved in political discussions it is an exercise in futility.
During the last political discussion, I wanted to chew my arm off to escape, when during dinner she started off with the brilliant statement that absolutely all Republicans or Conservatives are evil.?

Way to "drive a point in deep".

Oh great, "I think I'm gonna eat my turkey dinner in the living room in front of the TV".
?

Hyperbole makes her seem like she is not a very smart person, and someone who is incapable of discussing any nuances in a persons political believes.

So yeah Democrats and liberals = ISIS.
They support planes flying into buildings.
They obviously support the murder of their fellow liberal New Yorker cohorts.
Gay Americans tend to vote more liberal not because they want equal treatment under the law, what they actually want is to get thrown off of tall buildings, like the gays in Syria.

Yeah why not...
Let's roll with that .










This is my political sparring partner,Peter,
One of the greatest man that I've ever known .
World War II combat fighter pilot, world traveler, business owner, University economics professor, loving husband for 65 years.
Bernie Sanders fan 
He would climb my roof unannounced and clean out the leaves from my gutters when he was 95 years old.
I miss the evenings we would sit in the backyard around the fireplace drinking scotch, and be engage in political combat.

I hope I have his stoic courage when the end comes for me.

Pete you got the upper hand during the last conversation ,but I've got some new info and I've got a bone to pick with you.
We're not done yet.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Women and children need discipline and rules to keep from going feral.
> 
> Would you let your 15 year old do rideshare


I dunno, but I think that Lisetti will change this.
So sensitive.

In this same thread I made a comment about 'women' and it was changed to 'people'. LoL.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> I would pity the fool attempting to abduct my wife. Within 3 blocks he would jump. First off she would be constantly interrupting his demands. Followed by a reference to the size of his weapon trying to make up for his inadequacies. Then asking if he saw the final episode of the bachelor and was he just as disappointed as she was.


Wait I don't get it. She sounds great?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> She has to keep an EYE on the Bastid. Havent you seen him around here causing trouble ?


Oh come on ... that's not true.
I seek wisdom. I ask questions. I challenge beliefs and invite mine to be challenged.

But, from the time I was in second grade teachers made note that I was "disobedient, argumentative and caused distractions and disruptions in the classroom". Sometimes a classroom NEEDS to be disrupted.

My college professors, well, most of em, liked me. I was able to debate and bring up 'the other side'. But, that was back when it was a college's job to actually EDUCATE. Now they just indoctrinate and force conformity with the party line.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


I wouldn't "tell" a grown woman what she can or cannot do. ? It's 2019 people


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I wouldn't "tell" a grown woman what she can or cannot do. ? It's 2019 people


In 2019 or in 1919 the most efficient way to get things done is to choose a leader, an alpha - then obey.
The quickest way to get things done is just to follow orders.
Just do it.

I have more information and experience doing that job, so between the two of us, it makes sense that I should be the one to make decisions about it.

She doesn't need to know why - just needs to do what I say.
And I say ... NO Uber for her.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> In 2019 or in 1919 the most efficient way to get things done is to choose a leader, an alpha - then obey.
> The quickest way to get things done is just to follow orders.
> Just do it.
> 
> ...


Its not about doing things "quick", it's about doing things "right". ?


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


"Let"? Smdh


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Come on guys - agree with me.
> You'd never let your wifey do that ... would you?


Wife substitute teaches. She drivers Uber/Lyft on the side. She makes more driving. She doesn't drive night time though, excluding New Years and Sundance Film Festival.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> In 2019 or in 1919 the most efficient way to get things done is to choose a leader, an alpha - then obey.
> The quickest way to get things done is just to follow orders.
> Just do it.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if she could become knowledgeable of what Uber entails b4 u just shut her down like a obedient dog??‍♀Teach her show her... u want her to end up like me having to learn everything the hard way because the men in the family died or left???


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Its not about doing things "quick", it's about doing things "right". ?


It was Peter Drucker who said, "Doing the wrong thing more quickly is not helpful."


UberBastid said:


> But, from the time I was in second grade teachers made note that I was "disobedient, argumentative and caused distractions and disruptions in the classroom". Sometimes a classroom NEEDS to be disrupted.


So in other words, you've been this way all your life and don't know how to behave any differently.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> So in other words, you've been this way all your life and don't know how to behave any differently.


Oh, I _know_ how. 
It's not that I can't help it - I can.

A long time ago I made the decision to not conform as a default setting.
I always think about it, and decide if disruption is appropriate.
Of course "appropriate" is in the eye of the beholder.

I dunno if it's in my DNA - dad being born in Dublin and served with the IRA during the revolution.
Or the fact that I was educated from first grade to sixth by the Jesuit order ... they insist that you come to your own conclusions, and defend them, and live by them.

As Popeye was known to say: "I am what I am; and that's all what I am."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Oh come on ... that's not true.
> I seek wisdom. I ask questions. I challenge beliefs and invite mine to be challenged.
> 
> But, from the time I was in second grade teachers made note that I was "disobedient, argumentative and caused distractions and disruptions in the classroom". Sometimes a classroom NEEDS to be disrupted.
> ...


Dont get a big head but I have been thinking about this comment today.

I dont consider myself a debater or an expert in most things. But there are a few topics I have life experience. For the most part you are on the opposing side. ??

The back and forth becomes intellectually stimulating. For someone like me that often sways back and forth and has a hard time with decision making, debating helps solidify where I stand on a topic.

Its important to be challenged. Thanks Mr. B for always being so wrong ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont get a big head but I have been thinking about this comment today.
> 
> I dont consider myself a debater or an expert in most things. But there are a few topics I have life experience. For the most part you are on the opposing side. ??
> 
> ...


I will change you.
You are smart; so learning is easy for you.
But you are female; so training is hard.
It's ok.
I am patient.

Seriously tho, I enjoy an intelligent argument. Unlike you, I am not entrenched in any position. I have changed my mind before, and over time I admit pretty radically too.

I used to be:
Very much against gay marriage,
very much against abortion under any circumstances,
believed that anyone caught USING illegal drugs should be locked up for extended periods of time.

Now, I see the folly and wrongness of the above beliefs.
Maybe that's why when I hear that someone thirty years ago, as a teenager, wagged their boy parts at a girl I don't consider it to be a big deal. Any more than it was a big deal when I played house with the little girl across the street when I was six years old. (We just compared differences.)

It will solidify your positions; but try not to become TOO invested.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If she wants to get involved with Uber and Lyft, she can teach English to all of the drivers.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I showed my wife this thread and there was steam coming out of her ears.
She had a few choice words for people who think women are second-class citizens and can be controlled like dogs.
For the sake of civility I will not repeat those words.
As far as I know she is the whitest member of the Northern Cheyenne Nation,(though marriage), and she sees how we Cheyenne treat our women, and how we work as a team.
She doesn't understand how white culture has been so backwards up until recently.
And even now in this day and age, there are still some pockets of resistance in the white community, and almost 100% resistance in the Muslim community.










I pity the fool that would attempt to force my wife to wear the white culture's version of a Burka.
Any clown that would even attempt to treat her as a second class citizen would at a minimum get an earful or possibly worse.










This is her best friend Jen and my brother-in-law who is a Secret Service agent.
Chris and Jen are not together anymore but Chris treats his current wife with total respect, and Chris does not have a submissive bone in his body.

Jen is also in law-enforcement and she ran into a supposed "alpha" who thought he could easily wrestle her to the ground and take her gun.
That was one of the biggest mistakes of his life.

These photos were us getting ready for the Superstition Mountain three gun competition in Mesa Arizona.
Jen and my wife have both scored higher than me at various times when we compete.
The only category that I have a slight advantage is in the heavy-metal class.
That's because in that class the competition pistol must be 45 ACP instead of 9 mm and the carbine has to be a .308 instead of a .223.
And at most meets, the 12 gauge has to be a pump instead of an auto loader.
I have a slight advantage due to the higher amount of recoil in the larger calibers and the low amount of buffer in a pump shotgun.

But both of these girls are incredibly fast, and deadly accurate, they spank the "alpha" male competitors on a consistent basis.

Any guy longing for the days of old is gonna have a hard time adjusting to the new reality.
And hopefully the Muslim male will one day have to go through the same painful, but necessary adjustments.

Doesn't matter if it's a timid college girl or full-blown Wildcats like these girls are, the days of controlling a woman, and forcing them to comply just because you are physically stronger, well those days are gone, that ship has already sailed.

Welcome to equality white community, it took you 1000 years but better late than never.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yup, I got one very similar to that.
Tell your wife that the steam coming out of her ears was wasted.

She is deadly with any kind of firearm. I've seen her take snap shots with a handgun that made my jaw drop. I saw her drop a deer at 100 yds with a 30-30 carbine, iron sites, standing in the front of a 14 foot boat that was bouncing in 12 inch swells. One shot. To her, accurately firing a weapon is about as natural as pointing a finger.

BUT. 
There are some things that I know more about that are unrelated to firearms or the amount of testosterone coursing through her veins.
I know what I know. And I know that there is a difference between people who give it away, and people who sell it. I know that 87% of the people in Uber cars are giving it away. They hate what they do and they don't have the guts or gumption to make the change.
l will not allow her to make changes that will adversely affect our family unit.
I will not allow her to give away the family fortune so she can feel useful, or be able to say 'I am woman, hear me roar.'
Any more than she would allow me to do the same. (Hence my beloved BMW 1600 remains a wet dream)

Her health and safety has a effect on more than just her. It has an effect on me - so therefore I have a right to veto.

Also ... I said 'no'.
I meant NO.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

PLease do not be machista men, look after your girl, make love to her, make her happy........the rest is bull shxxx


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> These photos were us getting ready for the Superstition Mountain three gun competition in Mesa Arizona.
> Jen and my wife have both scored higher than me at various times when we compete.


I thought that area looked familiar.

This summer, the Woodbury Fire burnt most of that area up, from the Superstitions all the way to Roosevelt lake.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> I thought that area looked familiar.
> 
> This summer, the Woodbury Fire burnt most of that area up, from the Superstitions all the way to Roosevelt lake.


 Yeah it's beautiful country, this was a few years back, before the fire.
This was the day before the competition, we were just tuneing up our equipment and making sure everything was set up and zero'd.
I wish I could get out there more often, it seems these days all I do is work.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> PLease do not be machista men, look after your girl, make love to her, make her happy........the rest is bull shxxx


Macho is the way men are SUPPOSED to be.

Did you read the post about how we met?
What kind of guy do you think _she_ prefers?
What kind of guy took her home 34 plus years ago ...


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Macho is the way men are SUPPOSED to be.
> 
> Did you read the post about how we met?
> What kind of guy do you think _she_ prefers?
> What kind of guy took her home 34 plus years ago ...


I am happy for you man...all the best


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> PLease do not be machista men, look after your girl, make love to her, make her happy........the rest is bull shxxx


 I'm not sure what to make of your comment but I can tell you this I married into a law-enforcement family.
Some family members are local PD and some are at the federal level.
I had to erase my brother-in-law's face because his sensitive position.
If I posted other photos I also would have to erase few more faces because of their positions.
There were other friends and family with us during this competition, me and my wife were the only ones that were not law-enforcement.

That rifle my wife is zeroing the scope on, she has owned many years before we even met.
Her father bought her that AR15.
My wife was competing long before she met me.
And the carbine Jenny is holding was purchased with her own money.
Jen competes both for fun and for staying proficient, it's part of her job as a police officer.

The first time my girl took me to a 3G competition I already owned both a pistol and a carbine, but I did not own a shotgun.
I had to borrow my future wife"s shotgun for my first event, I guess that makes her machismo?

The problem I have is with your statement about making love to your girl and making her happy and nothing else matters.
Not the first two parts but the last part, "everything else is BS"
Those were almost the exact words that are in a letter that we have in our filing cabinet from my wife's ex.

I may elaborate on it one day, but the short story is he made love to her, and he made her happy, and he felt therefore he could do a lot of other terrible things.
He felt he was entitled to complete control, because in his words he made her happy.
They started dating when she was a teenager and she hid a lot of stuff from her brother and father, now that she's older and knows better this crap would never happen to her again.

My brother-in-law has to run a checkup on him every once in a while just to keep tabs on him, and I'm not sure if we are out of the woods or if its something we're going to have to deal with again one day.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> In 2019 or in 1919 the most efficient way to get things done is to choose a leader, an alpha - then obey.
> The quickest way to get things done is just to follow orders.
> Just do it.
> 
> ...


Is this just revenge for her forbidding motorcycles and chainsaws? ?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Is this just revenge for her forbidding motorcycles and chainsaws? ?


 It's close but not quite 100% correct, it's revenge for him being forbidden from riding a motorcycle while juggling chainsaws.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> As far as I know she is the whitest member of the Northern Cheyenne Nation,(though marriage)


I used to work with a guy who was half Russian Jew and half Cherokee. He was educated in reservation schools in Colorado, before he went into the nuclear Navy.

He didn't look at all Cherokee. Occasionally when he went to family reunions in Oklahoma, someone would give him a little trouble ("What's this white guy doing here?") until they heard his background or his brother spoke up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> He didn't look at all Cherokee. Occasionally when he went to family reunions in Oklahoma, someone would give him a little trouble ("What's this white guy doing here?") until they heard his background or his brother spoke up.


Yes, I've noticed that.
American Indians are very racist.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> American Indians are very racist.


That's not my experience.

He was a little crazy, but otherwise a nice guy. He liked being a little bit unpredictable. (I've seen some people here like that. I think you'd have liked him.)

I was at a talk in July by one of the last remaining Navajo code talkers from World War II. He said that the biggest reason they signed up to do it is that they love this country.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, I've noticed that.
> American Indians are very racist.


 Well what can you say to that .
Sometimes I think you're a smart person but you're just a provocateur, and sometimes I think you're a mental midget.
I'm sure you know what we had to go through as a people at the hands of the white community, but you could care less because you were not subject to any of it .
Have you ever been called a prairie Nggr, or mockingly called Chief when you go into a supermarket.
It doesn't happen as much anymore but when I was growing up those were common occurrences.
My wife is welcomed with open arms, 100% love, zero judgment by my people.

We have a ton white people come through our Rez on their way to Sturgis.
I never witnessed anyone from my community calling anyone a honky or anything derogatory like that.

When me and my wife went to visit my brother-in-law when he was based out of Georgia there were some very tense moments, I definitely got the feeling that we were an interracial couple.

But I would never make the stupid statements to say people from Georgia are racist, there are a few of coarse but by and large not so much.

But my father grew up in the military and one thing they thought was manners and respect, and he passed them on to me.
Respect is a 2 Way street if somebody does not respect you ,you don't not have to respect them in turn.
You can judge a single person not a whole group of people.

Obviously some lessons were not taught to you when you were growing up.
Or the lessons were brought up but you refused to let them sink in.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Sometimes I think you're a smart person but you're just a provocateur, and sometimes I think you're a mental midget.


In my opinion, he's some of the first two things. And willingly acts like the third thing along the way, due to a lack of empathy.

Remember, this is the guy who said to you recently:

"I do tend to go for hyperbole at times - just to drive my point way deep."

Or perhaps a little poetry might be useful here:

"A little knowledge is a dangerous thing
Drink deep or taste not the Pierian spring
Its shallow drafts intoxicate the brain
Til drinking deeper sobers us again."


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes I did notice that, that’s why sometimes along with some of his other writings I think he is a smart person, but then other things he writes confuses me.
Maybe I’m wrong, maybe he is exactly who he says he is.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Yes I did notice that, that's why sometimes along with some of his other writings I think he is a smart person, but then other things he writes confuses me.
> Maybe I'm wrong, maybe he is exactly who he says he is.


Yeah, I hear you. When people tell you who they are, they're often telling the truth.

I think he's smart enough. But he enjoys playing the part of an *sshole.

If we believe that other thread ("I am Mrs. UB") that it's not created by a sock puppet, he behaves somewhat differently at home.

Not that he's not an *sshole there, but rather, that she is more in charge of the relationship than he is.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> ... drive for Uber or Lyft.
> Never.
> 
> She came up with the brainstorm to drive part time.
> ...


I agree with you but how about gender equality? Let she does whatever makes she feels happy or other dude will.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> Yes I did notice that, that's why sometimes along with some of his other writings I think he is a smart person, but then other things he writes confuses me.
> Maybe I'm wrong, maybe he is exactly who he says he is.


I am what l am and that's all what I am.
The sum total of a half century of awareness, observation, participation, learning.

It's not easy on me either Jon.
I have been 'different' my whole life.
For a while it was kept hidden from me, everyone really wanted me to be 'normal' so nobody told me that I wasn't.
But, I'm not. I am 'special'. 
I have a measurable IQ of between 141 and 148. Bottom rung of genius.
No brag. Not proud of it. I don't usually admit it.

So, your complaint is something I have heard before. 
People tell me that I talk in circles.
That is my cue that I need to dumb down the vocabulary, and complicated thesis. 
Then _that_ is interpreted as being condescending.

I spent a lot of my time as a child alone. 
I grew up in a ghetto of Richmond, CA where I was the only white kid for nine blocks in any direction.
I learned out of necessity how to run ... and fight. In that order.
Learned how to take a punch -- and respond with one.
Learned that delivering one _first_ is always the best.

As a teen my socialization skills got better, and I became more socially acceptable.
But, sometimes ... the real bastid shines through.

My reputation among those who know me is that I am your best friend, or worst enemy; but that the good news is that it is up to you as to which one I am.
I have actually heard two people describe me in a courtroom setting. If you didn't know better you'd think I was two different people.

l am sure that there is a special place in heaven for Mrs B. 
It amazes me sometimes that she stays.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I posted this elsewhere but I imagine this is what mr and mrs would look like,

Mrs on the left


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

We have an abnormally high proportion of military veterans on our Rez also, it's actually pretty common in most Native American communities.
My father was World War II vet, my two uncles fought in Vietnam.

My great great Grandfather fell fighting against the 7th US Cavalry.
One of my uncles did not return from Vietnam, he fell fighting alongside the US Army 1st Air Cavalry.
His horse instead of being flesh and blood, was a steel UH1D Huey helicopter.
His gunship was brought down by the type of guerrilla warfare tactics that we would've used against American mounted cavalry 100 years prior.

The Vietcong had strung a cable above a valley that they knew that the Air Cav had to fly through.
During a night interdiction operation my uncle's helicopter ran into that cable, it was that simple boobytrap that brought down the helicopter not any type of gunfire.

During our Powwows opening ceremony the first ones to go on the field is our tribal elders carrying the eagle staff, and then right behind them comes our veterans carrying the various flags representing the different branches of the military that they had served with,

It's a mix of patriotism and bitterness over what has happened and is still happening today.
We are very patriotic Americans but we paid a very, very high price.
Go to any native American rodeo or powwow and you'll see American flags flying all over, you'll see our veterans proudly wearing their uniforms.
But that American flag also represented the oppressors that took everything from us.

But perhaps Mr. Bastid is right, perhaps we are racist because we did not want our land stolen, our food supply the buffalo, massacred in spite and for sport, our women raped, our people murdered, our religion forbidden, our language, our very culture erased.

We resisted the supposedly peaceful white culture, and that was an unfathomable crime, how dare mere savages stand in the way of progress and manifest destiny.
We didn't know, or acknowledge, that the only true Americans have very pale skin, prayed to a foreign God and spoke a foreign language.

I am a patriotic American, I believe that overall America has been a force for good in this world, and there are so many things that would be so much worse if America did not exist.
Evil would've gotten the upper hand numerous times throughout history if it was not for the United States there to stop it.

But being patriotic does not necessarily mean being blind, or being ignorant of historical facts.
Many cultures had to endure horrific oppression in the name of America, we were not the only ones that suffered.
If you did not have pale skin you suffered, didn't matter if you were Black, Asian, Hispanic, Samoan, etc....










I proudly fly the flag in my front yard, but it's a realistic patriotism that I have, not an ignorant patriotism.












Christinebitg said:


> That's not my experience.
> 
> He was a little crazy, but otherwise a nice guy. He liked being a little bit unpredictable. (I've seen some people here like that. I think you'd have liked him.)
> 
> I was at a talk in July by one of the last remaining Navajo code talkers from World War II. He said that the biggest reason they signed up to do it is that they love this country.


 Sorry the above was a response to your code talkers reference.
I forgot to press the right button.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I posted this elsewhere but I imagine this is what mr and mrs would look like,
> 
> Mrs on the left
> 
> View attachment 360741


 I can totally see it prim and proper, attached to disheveled alleycat


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I have a measurable IQ of between 141 and 148. Bottom rung of genius.


Actually, it's well into that range. Mensa membership (top 2%) starts at about 125 to 132, depending on which test is being used.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> I can totally see it prim and proper, attached to disheveled alleycat


Hey, Hey now - I can hear you talking ya know.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, it's well into that range. Mensa membership (top 2%) starts at about 125 to 132, depending on which test is being used.












As an aside, Higher-IQ people are less likely to die in traffic accidents. : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20038006

https://www.vox.com/2016/5/24/11723182/iq-test-intelligence


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, it's well into that range. Mensa membership (top 2%) starts at about 125 to 132, depending on which test is being used.


I had no idea. I'm above that range. I don't want to be a member though.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

About that chart with the Einstein picture: The way it's drawn tends to obscure where the 2% level actually occurs.


----------

